# clutch pedal adjusting???



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

so here it is, i just bought a brand new strage 2 clutch from clutch masters...i installed it and now my clutch pedal is not the same anymore???what i mean by this is that the clutch pedal does not eat at the same hieght anymore, it use to eat right when i start to let go of the clutch pedal, but now it eats very high almost when i let go of the clutch pedal all the way...how do i adujust it to eat when i start to let go of the clutch???

also my clutch pedal is very soft...this guy told me that when i bleed the clutch all i need to do is bleed it enough so that it can go into gear, so thats what i did...but my clutch is super soft and its a stage 2???i find this kind of odd...so how would i get my clutch to be harder???

ive done so much i getting ready to give up?? please help me, anything will help...thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Normally the clutch pedal free play should be 1.0 - 3.0 mm (0.039 - 0.118 in) but you can adjust it to suit your needs; just make sure that there is free play or else the clutch will slip. 

Hold a ruler against the floor and up to the top of the pedal pad. Take a reading on the ruler at the pedal pad in the resting position. Now push on the pedal pad very gently until resistance is felt; at this point take the new reading on the ruler. Subtracting the two readings will give you the free play spec.

To adjust the clutch pedal free play, adjust the pushrod for the clutch master cylinder which is located under the dash at the top of the pedal assembly. The pushrod has a locknut which must be loosened. Now the pushrod can be adjusted. 

What do you mean 'bleed it enough so that it can go into gear'? When the hydraulic system is bled, it's thoroughly bled so that there no air in the system what so ever.

Here's a procedure for bleeding:
Bleed only one unit at a time; do the clutch slave cylinder first then do
the piping connector. Get someone to operate the clutch pedal while you do
the bleeding.

1 - Have someone pump the pedal several times then hold the pedal down.
2 - With the pedal depressed, open the bleeder valve to release air.
3 - Close bleeder valve; now the other person can release the pedal.

You may have to repeat steps 1 thru 3 several times to purge all the air.
Repeat steps 1 thru 3 for the piping connector.
While you're doing the bleeding, make sure to keep the reservoir full.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

so am i turning this rod in or out???

i no longer have the piping connector, so i just bleed straight from the slave...some guy told me to do this, he said to get a bottle and fill it up half way with fluid and get tubing to go on the slave, then run that piping in to the fluid...release the slave where u bleed and just go pump the clutch like 10 times, but have to fill the reservoir when close to empty...it work fine...

now all i need to do is adjust the pedal...ohh and why is my clutch so soft for a stage 2 it should be hard right???its a six puck clutch with a stage 2 racing heavy duty pressure plate(1900lbs)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking at the push-rod from the driver's seat, turning the rod counter clock-wise, will increase the free-play.

With the heavy duty pressure plate, the clutch pedal should definitely feel stronger then a stock unit. Make sure all the air is out of the hydraulic system. Have someone push on the clutch pedal fully while you're under the car watching the clutch fork move; make sure it's moving the full amount. Also there may be a problem with the master cylinder.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Looking at the push-rod from the driver's seat, turning the rod counter clock-wise, will increase the free-play.
> 
> With the heavy duty pressure plate, the clutch pedal should definitely feel stronger then a stock unit. Make sure all the air is out of the hydraulic system. Have someone push on the clutch pedal fully while you're under the car watching the clutch fork move; make sure it's moving the full amount. Also there may be a problem with the master cylinder.


thanks rogo...


----------

